# Flyer offerings at YOUR local shows?



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

I live in Southeast PA, near Philadelphia. Considering that "S" folks are in the minority, I'm always amazed at the number of dealers with large displays of great quality Flyer trains and accessories at our local shows (Greenberg, York, Allentown, etc.). Is this the case in your area, or something unique to mine?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

DuPage was always good for S, Pittsburgh was also worth attending. Anaheim, Pomona and San Diego are hit and miss but I usually make those shows. Cal Stewart is great and I will be attending. S Fest West was a great show but not quite as good as S Fest. I try to make S Fest when it is in Chicago. The challenge is shipping what I buy back to the west coast. It is the best show for S I am aware of. York is also good but a challenge for me to attend.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The Syracuse show this past weekend was so so..Lots of vendors and layout, but flyer stuff was pretty scarce. And mostly over-priced. I did score a beautiful 283 for $40 bucks though.Next week there's a show in Batavia NY that's always good, has been for years.


----------

